# Is she pregnant?



## Sliding4ever

I bought a mare at the end of January. She was with a stud colt, because the guy was too lazy or cheap to get him gelded. And I could've sworn that she was in heat recently. 

Well I recently had the vet out to give her shots, coggins, a fecal, and have her teeth floated. The fisrt thing Doc asked me was if she was in foal? I told him no, that I got her a few months ago and she wasn't properly taken care and it was just a belly that i'm working on. I honestly thought it was. 

Well I just had my farrier back out to put a shoe back on her, and he even thinks she might be in foal. So I asked him that if she was in foal, wouldn't that mean that she couldn't have come into heat, which she did? He told that it couldv'e been a false heat. 

Now I do want every one to know that I will be calling the vet in the morning to try and scheduale and get her checked. 

So here are my questions. How many months would it take for Storm to get a foal belly on her? And how long before she foals will her udders start to fill out? 

We are taking her Saturday to get palpated to see. But untill then I just wanted some other opinions.

Here are some pics.
For refrence, this is her first day with me,









This is her on 3-31-09









And today







\

















What does everyone think? And if she is going to have a foal, what questions should I ask the vet?


----------



## mybabysewanka

Honestly from the side pictures she doesn't look pregnant to me... If you could take some from the front or rear that would be great because some mares carry wide instead of low. Also it has to be taken into factor if she is a maiden mare or not if that is the case some of them dont show really big bellies. Pictures of her udder would be nice too.. Is it small or does it look to be like it's filling up? Mares can start to fill thier udders at about 10 months of pregnancy mine did... And some times they get it right be for delivery it just depends on the mare.. If they get it any earlier then 10 months it's impending signs of abortion... So at this point the best thing you are doing for her is getting her palpated on Saturday by the vet that really is the only way that you will know and he/she will be able to give you a ball park figure of how far along she is if infact pregnant? That would be the first question I would ask that when they palpate her and she is pregnant I would ask to see how far along the vet thinks she is? I hope this helps..... And she is a beautiful mare by the way.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

This so happened to me. I bought a mare in Jan and out popped baby in March. I had people starting to ask me if she was in foal as well. it wasn't until her udder started to swell that I actually thought she was. I took her to the vet (he had to do an u/s because she was to small to palpate) and sure enough she was. Foal was born 2 days later.


----------



## Stacymcw

Gestation, or term of pregnancy, in a mare is approximately 340 days but can be anywhere from 330 to 350 days. .


During gestation, the mare should still be ridden and kept to her usual routine so that when it is time to foal, it will be easier on her. Most do say not to trailer, jump, or go on hard rides once the mare is in her seventh month because of the pressure it would create. To predict when the mare is due to foal, simply subtract 25 days from one year from the breeding date or suspected breeding date. 
There are several signs to look for when a mare is close to foaling. These are:.


2-6 weeks before foaling - The udder distends and the milk veins under her belly may also grow large and stand out.
7-10 days before foaling - The muscles in the croup area shrink due to the relaxation of the pelvic muscles and ligaments, the abdomen develops a point at the lowest portion, while the vulva enlarges and relaxes. The tail and hip muscles will drop, resulting in the tail sticking out.
4-6 days prior - The teats fill out and the nipples may become shiny and tight.
2-4 days prior - A waxy secretion builds up on the nipples.
24 hours prior - The wax will drop off the nipples and milk drips from them.


----------



## Shawneen

How old is the stud colt she was with?? I think you are doing the right thing getting her checked - just a shame she probably hasn't been getting everything she needs if she is preggo.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

That doesnt mean the foal won't be healthy. Like I said we nor the previous owner (she only had her for 3 months) knew our mare was pregnant and the baby is perfectly healthy had a perfectly healthy birth and is now driving me nuts.


----------



## Audra0729

If I didn't know any better I would think that was a different horse with how dark she's gotten since you first bought her.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I don't know how old that colt the guy had was, but I do know that it old enough to have bred her. And he might have another stud out that he didn't tell me about as their was another foal there, and that stud colt, wouldn't have been old enough to have bred my mare and other for the two foals they had. I know that probably didn't make sense, sorry.

Audra, this is the same mare. She did change her color alot after she shedded out, but it was cloudy when I took those pics and just made her look darker. She mostly just darkend up on her hips and shoulders if you were to see her in person.

Here's some other pics 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The veins under her belly going to her udders from her stomach, are pretty big. I don't remember how they looked before she got big to compare though.


----------



## reining girl

I think she could possibly be pregnant, the first picture her belly aint that big and the last picture her belly has gotten bigger..i think. Let us now if she is for sure!!


----------



## reining girl

she is a gorgeous girl, i love her dark palomino color, she is almost like a chocolate palomino.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

the way her udder is starting to look makes me think yes. Little Lucis looked like that about a month before she foaled. A week before she was completely full.


----------



## Audra0729

she's a gorgeous color, if I lived closer I'd call dibs on the foal, It's gonna be a beauty


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Audra - I was thinking the same thing! The mare is gorgeous and I'm sure the foal will be a looker, too.

My guess is that yes, she's pregnant. She's carrying a lot like an Appy I once had.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks for the compliments everyone, i've only had her a few months but I really love her. 

Sorry Audra, my dad already is claiming the foal if it's a colt, but if it's a filly then it will be my choice on to keep it or sale it.

I just hope the foal (if there is going to be one) will be healthy since I don't really know any thing about the stud, except I think I remember him being a dark sorrel. 

Stacie, you don't think she could be that close to foaling do you? She's just now starting to get the belly on her.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Honestly i can't say for sure. Some mares bag early some don't at all. Like I said my mares udder looked like that a month out...but I really didn't look before then so it could have started earlier. 

When I bought our girl she was being fed way to much for her size. She never lost any weight when I cut down her feed. 

You have to let us know as soon as you find out. She is beautiful! Where in Tx are you? I am in Abilene.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Okay I was just wondering. I just don't see her being that close to foaling becuase she is still on the small side compared to other pictures of mare who are about to foal.

I'm around Beaumont.

And yes I'll let everyone know what the vet says Saturday. 


Also, on a slightly different note. If she does prove to be pregnant, how important is it (if at all) for them to have their foal in a large stall? I keep Storm out all day (its basically just a dry lot) and night. I never keep my horses in unless the weather is really bad. I have two "stalls". They have 3 sides and a gate on the other. The gate faces the west so it dosen't really block out the rain and sun _that much._ So is it okay if she has her foal in the "pasutre"? If we had to knock down a wall, my dad would not be very happy with that at all, and there is a 4x4 post in the middle that would probably have to stay there, making it dangerous. There's no predator threat to worry about. We have hurricane fencing surronding her with our dogs on one side, neighbors dogs on the other. So again, predators are no threat to her.


----------



## mybabysewanka

well from looking at her rear and her udder she looks pregnant.. About foaling if the pasture is clean and there is grass pasture foaling is okay, but a stall is ideal.. I would say though too she is probably maybe 9-10 months along but the vet will be able to tell you on Saturday. I worked at a breeding farm last summer a head of 30 breeding mares and they all foaled in their pasture and it was clean and fine for them to do so there... If she is indeed pregnant I cant wait to see that baby she is beautiful.. My mare is getting ready to have her foal in a couple weeks.. I also would love to recommend a site to you it's an equine reproduction site, and it's a message board and you can post pictures and talk to other breeders on there it's very neat. Equine-Reproduction.com Bulletin Board: Ready and waiting? Foalwatch! 2008-2009

Everyone on there is really very supportive too.. I am part of that bulletin as well, and my mares thread is Sewanka...


----------



## stacieandtheboys

we kept my mare up in a stall for a week. she had the baby out in the front pasture by the road when I let her out to clean the stall in the evening. She was not gonna have that baby in the stall. Just make sure she is away from other horses and she should be fine. I am going to say your girl is about 10 months.

I love how two people can live in Texas and be like 800 miles away from each other  Good Luck!


----------



## Jillyann

Def. let us know if she is prego! She does look it to me. but im NOT an expert on breeding.


----------



## CJ82Sky

mybabysewanka said:


> well from looking at her rear and her udder she looks pregnant.. About foaling if the pasture is clean and there is grass pasture foaling is okay, but a stall is ideal.. I would say though too she is probably maybe 9-10 months along but the vet will be able to tell you on Saturday. I worked at a breeding farm last summer a head of 30 breeding mares and they all foaled in their pasture and it was clean and fine for them to do so there... If she is indeed pregnant I cant wait to see that baby she is beautiful.. My mare is getting ready to have her foal in a couple weeks.. I also would love to recommend a site to you it's an equine reproduction site, and it's a message board and you can post pictures and talk to other breeders on there it's very neat. Equine-Reproduction.com Bulletin Board: Ready and waiting? Foalwatch! 2008-2009
> 
> Everyone on there is really very supportive too.. I am part of that bulletin as well, and my mares thread is Sewanka...


I second the Equine-Reproduction.com site. I know the owners and they are WONDERFUL and everyone on those forums are great. Good luck she's a lovely mare and does look like she's pregnant.


----------



## Audra0729

well good luck! Be sure to get tons of photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Oh, mares... they like to tease us.

How old is the mare, and has she foaled before?

When I was working at the dude ranch, we bought a really sweet 15 year old mare. Within a couple months, what we thought had been a hay belly started looking more and more like she was pregnant instead. She carried the belly to one side, and hung lower than your average hay belly. 
We had her preg checked twice - vet swore up and down she was not pregnant. 
One night she looked to be in distress, and looked like she was going to foal. 
After that night she didn't act preggo again - it was quite strange. She never was in foal.
We figure she'd been used as a broodie for so long her body had anticipated foaling again. 

To my eye, she doesn't look pregnant - and hope for your sake she isn't either.... the vet will tell you for sure


----------



## Sliding4ever

JDI, she just turned 13yrs April 2. She's had atleast one foal before. I think he's a yearling. I really think she is pregnant though. Her udder seems a tiny bit larger than when I took those pics already. And I think a saw the foal move the other day. 

I'll find out tomorrow though.


----------



## mybabysewanka

Good luck at the vet tomorrow I'm anxious to hear the results cause she really is a beautiful mare


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok just got back from the vet.
Well he palpated her and.... I will have a foal sometime early summer. He said because we just got her shots done, that she doesn't need any knew ones. And the foal will be fine unless it's born after 60 days from when he gave Storm the shot then the foal will need his shots. He said don't change her feed or anything like that and after the foal is born then up her feed a little bit for milk. 
I'm about to head to the feed store to get feed and hay gonna look at their foal halters. Then come back get my car and head to tractor supply and see if they have anything good books etc. 
My poor girl. It took about 10 mins to get her in the trailer, don't blame her. It's a fixer uper 2 horse, we were in the middle of tearing it apart when Hurricane Ike came. Then we were busy (still are) rebuilding our house to repair the trailer. So it's basically a scary horse eating trailer to her. But when we were leaving the vet's place she more than ready to load up and get outta there lol. We aren't using that trailer unless we have too, because we know that she don't like it, but atleast we have _something_ for emergencies or evacuations.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Best of luck to you! 
Blessed are the Broodmares is an excellent book


----------



## mybabysewanka

congrats on the baby to be if you can from either the book store or library The Complete Book of Foaling is a Wonderful book! keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well, we just got back from the vet again! She decided while we were at the feed store that she had to rip a third off her top eyelid off and leave it dangling in her eye . So now she's got stiches. I have to put ointment in her eye twice a day, which is going to be very hard with her. And give her a powder in her feed once a day. Stiches should come out in 10 days. I must say, I am really liking this vet I've switched too. And they have very decent prices. This was emergency hours and it only cost $162. 



Thanks for the book names I'll write those down and will see if the store has them. I'll probably go tomorrow now. I have no energy left to go anywhere else today lol.


----------



## Whipple

Oh wow, interesting evening! Well I hope everything goes well, and that she doesnt give you too hard of a time about the stitches.


----------



## CheyAut

I highly recomend The Complete Book Of Foaling and The Complete Foaling Manual


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well we... my mom called the guy we bought Storm from. I have no idea now what she was bred to. 

He told her he has two studs but one is not old enough to breed. But he is a sorrel. However, he also said that Storm wasn't pregnant. 

The second that he thinks did breed her is what he called a.... you ready for it?.
.
..
.
.
A cheaspeake (sp?) bay Q. Horse and they think he has Doc Bar blood. But he's not papered. He also thinks it a two year old.

So now all I want is a healthy foal. I don't care what color or sex it is. Just healthy no major conformation flaws.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well we... my mom called the guy we bought Storm from. I have no idea now what she was bred to. 

He told her he has two studs but one is not old enough to breed. But he is a sorrel. 

The second that he thinks did breed her is what he called a.... you ready for it? 
.
.
.
.
.

A cheaspeake (sp?) bay Q. Horse and they think he has Doc Bar blood. But he's not papered. He also thinks it a two year old.

So now all I want is a healthy foal. I don't care what color or sex it is. Just healthy no major conformation flaws.


----------



## Jillyann

WOW, this is awesome. you should keep posting pictures on here as she gets bigger!


----------



## Whipple

A Chesapeake Bay? Hmm, well I know there are dogs that go by that name, maybe thats just where he got him from? I don't know, but the dogs have short wavy, water resistant hair. If the baby comes out with floppy ears and likes to fetch, you might just have part Chesapeake Bay, haha.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I got back from Georgia late last night so I got see my girl this morning. I can't tell if she has gotten alot bigger since i've been gone. Her udders have for sure anyways. Here's some new pictures from this morning. I need to call the vet tomorrow to scheduale her stiches to come out.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Wow. What a difference! Bagging can start about 2 months prior to foaling. So I bet within the next 4 to 6 weeks. Lean towards the 4 weeks.


----------



## weefoal

That is a huge bag! I say that mare could foal any day and probably within a week. Watch for wax accumlating on the ends of the teats.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I'm getting nervous. Yesterday I was able to "milk" her. It was watery with a slight yellow/brown tint. This morning it was a tad darker but still watery. Hopefully I can go to the feed store this evening after i'm done babysitting, and will get some shavings for her stall, since she loves staying in there so much.

Do mares tend to drink more water before they foal? Its hard to tell if she truly is but I do see her drinking more often than I remember.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Be careful "milking" too much. That said, you can check the Ph of her milk to see if it is turning into colostrum and she is near to foaling. Someone on here uses pool strips, I have only used the strips labeled for mare's milk - predict-a-foal or something like that.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

The baby will drop back quite a bit and the mares belly won't be as wide when the baby drops. The muscles next to her tail will get very blubbery and her tail will get somewhat limp when you lift it. Some mare's vulva will swell and/or lengthen and relax.

Also watch the "milking" as you may miss seeing wax. Wax occurs 24 to 48 hours prior to foaling.

Will list more as I think of it.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Oh exciting! Defiantly watch closely for waxing and keep your vets phone number in hand. You have to post pictures of the baby when it gets here!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

That's awesome! What a pretty girl! Can't wait to see pics.

Random, but I love the color of her halter. What brand is it?


----------



## manhirwen

Hmm I'd say she changed fast!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Well it sucks that some people can be such irresponsible buffoons, but definately awesome that this lucky mare ended up with someone so prepared to take proper care of her!  I really hope you luck out and get a nice little foal, sometimes these "mistakes" can turn out really awesome!

Just as a word on "fakers" - when I owned the mother of my current Arabian mare, she wound up perm. lame due to a calcification of a tendon in her front leg. At the time, I was working at a Dressage facility and the owner offered me a very impressive half price discount on a breeding to her Hanoverian stallion. We used artifical insemination and three times we tried and three times she came back into heat. Because she was in heat, the vet wouldn't even do an ultrasound because he said it was pointless. So I ended up rehoming her to a nice woman who was looking for a pasture mate for her older Thoroughbred. A year later, I get an awesome phone call - out of absolutely nowhere, Janet woke up to a newborn foal in the pasture. When I had gotten Zena, she was already in foal with Zierra and due in a month. We didn't even believe she was pregnant, but mostly because she was so emaciated and neglected. So again, with absolutely no suspicion, she managed to slip right by everyone under the assumption she was just finally getting "chubby" from grazing all day.

I'm happy to report she gave birth to an extremely healthy little filly. It could have gone SO much worse. So just a word to the wise to NEVER "believe" your mares!

I can't wait to see the little one, best of luck, I hope it goes well!


----------



## Sliding4ever

I'm definately going crazy. Her bag shrunk today :indifferent: . But she still seems pretty agitated looking. So I have no clue. She's getting a mushy butt though. No wax either.

On a better note, she got her stiches out today. Doc said it's healing nice but now it's her turn to let let it finish healing. 

I have no clue what the halter brand it is, I got it at Tractor Supply though.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Did the vet give you an guesstimant on foaling while he was out?


----------



## Sliding4ever

Only when we took her to get palpated. He said that the foal was real big and that he didn't know for sure, but maybe early summer. He went on to say if its born within 60 days or after 60 days from the time he gave Storm her shots concerning the foal and it's shots. So really it could be anytime I suppose.


----------



## ivorygold1195

she look pregnant to me!!! tell us if she really is!!
________________________________________
On the eight day God said "hoses shall not trot" and the GOOD horses listened!!


----------



## Barrelracer Up

I am disappointed that the vet did not look at her and check for signs. I don't mean palp - just look at her, judge if the baby is shifting, check the relaxing of the buttock muscles and vulva. 

All I can say is wow. You would figure them to be the best person to get an idea if she will foal soon based on her current presentation.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well I was brushing Storm out today and the baby was moving like crazy in there. It was pretty cool to see. 

Guess what I got today! A new (to me) horse trailer! It's a 2 horse straight load with walk in tack room. Its got sliding windows that are along the horse's side on, a small sliding window in the tack room and 2 "frosted" looking windows on the front. You can walk in through the tack room and get to your horses from there. There is a door on the feed managers that you can open from being in the tack room to give hay through. It's pretty solid newish floor, brand new tires etc. It still needs to fixed/touched up a little but its a great trailer for what we payed. And I won it off ebay . I'll get pics tomorrow if ya'll would like.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I went out to feed this morning and gave her a once over. Her bag is starting to fill again! I'm prolly going to give her a bath this afternoon because I need to send in some good pics of her to APHA so she can get into my name so i'll post those her too.


----------



## Sliding4ever

So I got her bathed and cleaned up this afternoon. I took pics of her to send into APHA so I'll post them here too. But I did forget to take udder pics and my feet hurt way too much to walk back out there lol. I'll take some in the morning though. 

Do they look ok to send in to APHA?
HIIII there!!









Me and my girl. 









These are the ones I want to send in. It was late. She was hungry. It was hard to get good pics.













































How does she look???


----------



## Sliding4ever

Oh and there is no where else for me to take any pictures of her without a distracting background. Sorry but they'll have to deal with that.


----------



## close2prfct

She's a beautiful horse and those pics should be fine for APHA. Can't wait to see pics of the baby!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

oh im excited for you! she looks really nice, btw, i cant wait to see the foal


----------



## Jillyann

She looks good! so so so pretty! i cant wait to see the baby!

When is she due again?


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks.

We don't really know when for sure. But early summer.


----------



## Jillyann

Ohh okay. Shes coming along well!
such a pretty mare!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Aww thanks!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

She's pretty, so dark with such a bright mane!


----------



## Sliding4ever

I have another question, is it normal for a pregnant mare's manure to be very loose? It's been cow pattie like since January, I deworm her every month with something different, vet said what i'm using is good, her fecal was negative. This morning when I was cleaning her stall (although I don't keep her stalled unless the weather is bad) it looked like some mad very very gross pancakes. It was different than what she usually does. So is this normal?? I feed Safe Choice and a good grass hay twice a day.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I gave her the probiotic after I got home earlier and she seems sluggish. It's kinda strange for her. I checked her temp. and it was normal, she ate all her feed this morning and is working on and off her hay and that's normal for her. Her udders are the same (kinda small) and her vulva looks streched out all the way. So i'm not sure what to think. Oh and she has gut sounds. Hopefully she's just tired. It's hard to say how much water she's drinking because she has a 75 gal (i think) water trough outside and it's been raining so i'm not sure how much she drunk and a smaller bucket inside her stall that she can use while she's in there also.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she looks like she is ready to pop about any day. I can't wait for pix of the baby. I am expecting a QH x Belgian foal about any day so I know how you feel.


----------



## kchfuller

how is she doing? I can't wait to see the baby


----------



## Sliding4ever

She seems to be doing better I think. She finished all the hay from this morning, and trotted up to me for her evening feed, and attacked it lol. I put some Gatorade water in a feed bucket in her stall earlier and she drank some of that, she loves it. 

I think i'm going to call my vet in the morning though and talk about why she would have loose manure for so long.


----------



## Qtswede

the loose manure could be just from hormones. I know one of my mares was terribly messy for the last few months, and she too was up on her wormers. Don't feel bad about not catching the pregnancy... my bay mare had us fooled. She was exposed to a stud one June, and had perfectly timed heats her whole pregnancy... we really thought she hadn't taken, and had given up for the year (kind of changed our mind about breeding her too) and even though the stud owners said they watched them like hawks, and they hardly even shared a round bale - she suddenly was showing BIG TIME that thanksgiving weekend. I only got suspicious when I saw her laying down - and she was friggin' huge. Doc palp'd her, and about 3 seconds in, pulls out his arm, removes the glove (all in one fell movement) and says 'well, better start thinkin' of names.' WOW. 
Had a beauty of a buckskin filly the following may. 
She will foal the around 3am, right after you go inside after the 499th check to get a cup of coffee or pee. You will return to see a sweet little foal, totally perfect, and mom lookin' at you like 'hey, look what I did!' 
CONGRATS!


----------



## Shawneen

Qts - aint that the truth! They are sneaky ones... waiting until the SECOND you are gone!! We've had some great mares who were very attached to us and really wanted us there with them though. I love foaling season!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Here's some more pics from tonight. Just a few, she didn't want to stand square.




















<3


----------



## kchfuller

ah she is co cute! and i love the 2nd to last pic it's like "are you done yet" heheh


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well her bag was starting again this morning. It hasn't done that in the last few days. And she was holding her ears back like she was grumpy or something but that could've just been the flies they were bad this morning.


----------



## Sharpie

I keep checking in here hoping you have a baby! Maybe soon.


----------



## Qtswede

could have been the flies, but could be contractions too. Not to say it's going to happen now, may still be a while. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the 3 of you.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I walked her on the longe line today. She did so good. It's been awhile since I had her on it, but she did better than last time. 




























But but dere's my food buket 









Pretty girl









I like this one for some reason.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

She looks kinda ticked lol. Like I am making a tiny horse here leave me alone!


----------



## smrobs

Boy, she really reaches up underneath herself with those back legs. She ought to be quite the lovely mover when she is slightly less round. LOL. She is just gorgeous and looks like a very sweet girl.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Her bag has been staying a little larger than normal the last couple mornings. Not as big as it was in one of the pics, just a little bigger than the last week. And she completely violated my muck fork and pitch fork this morning. She rubbed her but all up and down the handle :indifferent: . So hopefully we might be getting closer. But I still think she could hold out another month. And i'm dying to take her for a good ride.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Wow your mare is so pretty! I'm going to be checking this thread like all of the time now to see whats happening! Good luck, I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Jemma

I keep checking this thread hoping for a foal too  Good luck! I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks you two. 

I caught her napping ealier (laying all the way down) and she must of been dreaming, maybe about barrel racing. Her back legs were running it was sooo cute lol. 

I've read so someone please correct me if i'm wrong, because it came of the computer. But I read that butt rubbing and lip "rolling" is a sign of them getting close to foaling. Is that true? She was rubbing her butt on the muck forks and my mom said she was playing with her lips yesterday and she was doing it again while she was napping


----------



## Equus_girl

When they rub their butt they are repositioning the foal so it can be born. I have heard too that when they roll their lips up they are close to foaling. Watch for yawning as well. Yet, some mare show these signs and seem to take forever to foal. I'm still waiting for a mare to foal and she has been doing all these things for awhile.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Our pony started rubbing her rump all over everything about 3 days before she foaled so i would says she is close!


----------



## Jillyann

oh lord shes gorgeous! I can NOT wait to see this baby. =)


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well, there's really not much to update on. I dewormed her today, she got hosed off this evening and I think she actually enjoyed that. She got her hooves oiled... ummm fly sprayed umm yeah that's about it. 

We bought a security camera and got it installed it's pretty cool. You can't see everything in the stall but if she lays in a corner you'd be able to see her legs then. It's a color camera with audio and night vision. Pretty cool. 

I'll try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well her bag is a good bit bigger this morning than lastnight. I went to check on her because the cam made it look like she pulled a shoe in her stall so I went to go check and get it out if it was and checked her bag and it was smaller than this morning. So hopefully it stays like this and gets bigger this time and not smaller. 

I'll go get pics later.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Here's some new pics hot of the press! I braided her mane to help keep her neck from sweating on that side. I meant to clean her udders but completly forgot. 

Umm can I help you?









This isn't all sweat. The stupid sprinklers went off while I was braiding her mane and it got us.






















































Few more coming


----------



## Sliding4ever

See how her bag is bigger now? And it's staying like this today, it hasn't shrunk at all yet.


















I thought this would be cute to post.
Mommy and baby halters.









And baby has a leather halter also.










So does she look ok like with her weight and things??

Any guesses on how much longer till she foals?

I had a dream last night that she had a sorrel paint...filly I think. But that could be because i've been looking at the sorrel paint filly that's either on here or another BB that i'm on.


----------



## cayuseranch

I am not an expert so this is just a referrance...her utters look similar to my mares and vet said today she has a while to go yet and she isn't technically due until July 27th. Of course there is a big window around that date with horses though...My vet said the utters and milk are what to keep an eye on for predicting delivery.


----------



## Qtswede

I think she's getting close.... though I don't see any wax yet. Very cute pics. Any idea what the daddy looks like? or, possible daddies as it were...


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well my vet said it would be early summer and proceded to tell me that if it was under 60 days then blah blah about shots, and that was a month ago. So i'm going to assume that it will be anytime now. But I know that it could still be another month. I was watching her on the camera last night and she wouldn't stay still very long. 


I never got a close look at his "studs" but one was a bay, the one he thinks bred her. But he had another that he thinks is too young to hve bred her and he was a chesnut/sorrel.

No there's no wax yet, but i'm just mainly comparing how much bigger her bag is at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## kchfuller

omg the halters are so cute!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

cute halters. can't wait for the baby!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Aww! Hopefully who ever daddy is it wont affect the foal! I love the halters btw! Ive been checking for baby pictures since i saw this topic, hopefully its soon!!! Are you keeping the baby??


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks eveyone.

We will keep the foal for sure if it's a colt, because my dad wants to be able to ride it. Yes it will be gelded. I might keep it anyways if it is a filly but I will have to see how her personallity will be.


----------



## Qtswede

I asked about dad's color just to see if I could get lucky and guess what color baby will be  cannot wait to see what she has - she's gorgeous, so I'm sure it will be built pretty either way.... color wise, the possibilities are sorrel & palomino if dad was sorrel(chestnut - same genetically) if dad was a bay, you can get (in order of most likely buckskin or bay, palomino or chestnut, and smoky black or black. 
I remember running a color calculator when my sorrel was in foal to a palomino stud, and when my bay was in foal to the same stud. I ended up with a pal filly from the sorrel and buckskin filly from the bay. 
I love foaling season, and i'm sure it won't be too long now.
and, you'll probably fall for the filly - they usually are more or less just like their mother.


----------



## cayuseranch

Sounds like a post for the contest section.... What color am I....or...guess my sex and color ;p


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

filly and buckskin


----------



## cayuseranch

My husband says buckskin colt...
I say Palomino filly...
and you know who is alway right :wink:


----------



## Qtswede

that's what we do when any of my mares is ready to foal. None this year, or last - no immediate plans either, but we'd put in a pool, and whoever got closest got to name it ... so far with my mares, I"m 2 for 2 lol. I'll guess sorrel colt. just to be different.


----------



## Sliding4ever

SMALL UPDATE-Well I checked her milk after pluggin in a fan in her stall for her this evening and..... it's white! No wax yet. But her milk has been a pale yellow/brown from the time I found out she was pregnant so I jsut thought I let everyone know.


----------



## Sliding4ever

It's 10:10 and she just rubbed her but like crazy on the wall in her stall.


----------



## cayuseranch

yeah...let us know if tonights the big night!


----------



## boxer

gosh I hope she foals soon and hope it all goes well.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well last night wasn't it. But it's getting close. She's been rubbing her flanks on anything she can get too. And she's been a bit brattier than usual. She's usually very good for a mare but has just a few quirks any horse can have. Like haltering. She hates it, probably why the previous owner left one on her. She usually pins her ears and sticks her head at me. But yesterday she actually bit my wrist... the little turd. And the baby kept kicking her last night, she seems kinda restless. But she hasn't been rolling or laying down and back up or anything like that though.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

wow she likes making us wait. I check this all the time to see if she's had it


----------



## manhirwen

OMG I watch this thread like a hawk!!! I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Sliding4ever

I can't wait either.

I've been testing her milk in the morning and agian at night it's went from 7.8 starting on 6-17-09 to a 7.2 for this morning. So next it needs to go to a 6.8 to watching her close to a 6.4 to watch her like a hawk. So maybe this weekend? It seems it drops a full thing every day and a half. 

She seems restless at night and this morning you can tell she layed down at some point, she had sand/dirt all on her neck. It's still hard to tell whats a labor sign and what's just flys bothering her though. She's still eating all her feed, most of the hay. She chased my cat away from her this morning, which she usually doesn't pay much attention too.


----------



## cayuseranch

Sliding...I'm new to this like you are...explain this testing thing please?

have you looked at marestare.com it has taught me a lot on signs and check my thread "late stage ?s" I have had some great responses about signals.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok what you do is go somewhere like wal-mart where they have pool testing strips and that have the chart on the back. Get a couple small containers to collect some milk and another one for putting it in with water (I use a measuring thing).Then get a syringe that will measure 1cc and 3cc. And a bottle of distilled water. Collect a small amount amount of milk in one container. Then use the syringe and take out 1cc of milk and put it in the other container. Then get 3ccs of the water and put in with the 1cc of milk. Dip the test strip in there and give it a minute to change. You want the hardness to test high (my mare is going between 400-1000) And the Ph to drop to the lowest. It goes from 8.4 to 6 something. (my mare is at 7.2 this morning with two more squares to drop down). When the ph hits the lowest you could have a foal within 24hrs.

Here's a easy to follow website that I like, and it has the test explainations also, incase I didn't explain it to well. It's got tons of pictures.

Foalingsigns


----------



## southerncowgirl93

I've never heard of taht...I'll have to remember that.


----------



## cayuseranch

Very cool! Thanks. I am learning so much from this site!


----------



## danastark

Hmmmm, I'll go with June 22nd, bay filly with a blaze and 2 whites.


----------



## goldilockz

Ok is time for baby! I can't take it anymore! lol


----------



## Sliding4ever

I'm tired of waiting too lol.

I'm not sure if I put on here yet, but with the milk tests, i'm kind of expecting her to go this weekend or Monday/Tuesday night. 

I'll get new pics tomorrow...hopefully morning. 

She was soooo moody this evening when I fed her. It got off on the wrong from the begining when I went out there. I went to pour her feed from the bucket into the tub thing on the ground and she hit so it feel out of one hand and hit her nose. Then after I poured her feed I went to check for wax like I always do and she turned her butt around to me like she was going to kick me. So she got wacked for that and chased off from the bucket untill she could behave. So i'm declaring her mood changed. And she bit my wrist the other day when I putting her halter on.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

she's just going to be mean til she pops that thing out....I wish she would already. I wanna see it!!!


----------



## smrobs

No kidding, I want to see it too. You are not the only one playing the waiting game. Now that I see how big she is, I don't feel quite so worried about how big mine is. I am gonna hope for a buckskin stud (I love buckskins).


----------



## cayuseranch

I was thinking that we need another picture. and if you don't mind for referance, i would like utter pics to compare to my mare. 

My mare is super sweet, her personality is getting better with pregnancy. Normally she is a brat.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Update-
She's been pretty sweet today. I don't know if becuase of our lesson yesterday or is she's just that close and wants to be with me. She's been walking up to me now and follows me where ever I go. 

Her milk has definatelly dropped (from the test) so it might be this weekend. I'm fixing to go to the feed store for some more hay and will bed down the stall with that. I don't see her laying down at night (unless she does that after I go to bed) but when I go to feed her in the morning you can tell that she has been laying down or rolling. She took a nice roll just a little while ago. There's something different about her vulva too and it's not just that it's stretched out either. I took some pictures and will get up soon


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok here's the new pics. I didn't tie her up and she kept following me so their not that great.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Qtswede

poor girl - she looks miserable. It will be soon, and when she has it, she'll feel loads better... here's hoping for a safe & healthy delivery.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Oh wow im guessing this week. I bet shes holding a buck skin boy with back socks and front stockings, and a snip


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok so I did the milk test again this evening and it's as low as it goes!! Which means anytime in the next 24 hrs! Now the thing is this test is suppose to be 100% accurate. But she's not showing any other signs yet. No wax, she ate all her feed. So hopefully she's one of those mares that don't show any signs. Time will tell. I'm staying up all night and watching the cam. I'm leaving the stall lights on just in case... i'm sure the neighbors won't appreciate that too much though lol.


----------



## Jillyann

Sliding4ever said:


> I'm staying up all night and watching the cam. I'm leaving the stall lights on just in case... i'm sure the neighbors won't appreciate that too much though lol.


hah, if they were in your shoes, they would understand! lol


----------



## cayuseranch

watching the cam? Is she on marestare?


----------



## Sliding4ever

Nope no marestare. We got a security camera for like $30 at a store and its got daytime with color and nightvison that's black and white, and it plugs into a tv. 


So far she's holding her tail out or to the side. She just started to bite/scratch her stomach. She's holding her back. Not pinning them but more like she's listenting to something right behind her. She's not laying down and back up yet. She keeps sighing alot, but that is normal for her though so. She kinda seems restless.


----------



## cayuseranch

Exciting. Let us know and don't forget to take the camera!


----------



## boxer

ooohhh so exciting!! I really hope it happens tonight. I check this thread every day lol.


----------



## Qtswede

Unless the stall lights are normally on, I'd turn them off - especially since you said the cam will do nightvision - she might know she's being watched, and hold back... good luck can't wait to see the little one!


----------



## Jillyann

boxer said:


> ooohhh so exciting!! I really hope it happens tonight. I check this thread every day lol.



Im guilty of this as well!:lol:


----------



## Sliding4ever

She's pretty quiet now so I don't know.

Oooohhhh I just saw her raise her back leg up. But she's so still


----------



## smrobs

Yep, another thread checker here.  LOL. I can't wait!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Qtswede said:


> Unless the stall lights are normally on, I'd turn them off - especially since you said the cam will do nightvision - she might know she's being watched, and hold back... good luck can't wait to see the little one!


 
Yeah I ended up turning them off not long after that post, so no worries.


----------



## Qtswede

From what you're describing of her 'little' actions, sounds just like when both of my mares foaled - probably tonight  How exciting for you!!!


----------



## cayuseranch

and we are all here just waiting. Now none of us can sleep.:wink:


----------



## Sliding4ever

Do know/remember if your mare (or anyone else whose watched a mare foaling) took a nap and foaled later that night? 

What I mean is she's settled down as far as moving around and stopped eating the hay I spread out (we don't have straw around here), and is now taking a nap while standing.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Haha, then you can help keep me awake! My mom is "staying up" with me too, and she's got the couch while I got the floor. Not comfy at all! And to make it worse i've got boney hips and their cuttin me in half! lol. Even the darn dog gets the couch. And i'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## cayuseranch

hahaha.. 
As for an answer...not sure, with my second son, I went to the dr and she told me that I would be having him any day, went home that night, went to sleep and woke all the sudden in labor...so maybe it happens with horses too.


----------



## Qtswede

yes, it can happen with horses that way too. One of my mares did that, the other was a maiden and couldn't relax at all.


----------



## Audra0729

<---- guilty thread stalker as well.
haven't posted tho cuz I have NO experience or knowledge about foaling.
I'm super super excited for you, her and the foal.
you MUST post pictures immediately!


----------



## danastark

It must be hot where you are, looks like she was sweating, poor thing. Nothing like being fat, pregnant, hot and miserable in the summer! Had one of my girls in August and it was a looooonnnnggg, hot summer!

One of our MFT mares was due any day. We went out and fed them breakfast, she tucked into it just like every other meal so we were mumbling "no baby today....." Went in the house and had barely gotten breakfast started when I looked out and she was on her side, straining from a contraction! She had her baby on Mother's Day, an amazing buckskin colt.

Maybe your dad will get a Father's Day present!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well the baby didn't seem to like that she was taking a nap and gave her a good kick. So she's eating some hay again.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Yeah, i'm in southeast Texas. It's mid 90's right now and its suppose to be 97 Wed. and Thursday ._.


----------



## Qtswede

Here's hoping for a father's day colt!


----------



## cayuseranch

We have upper 90's and 100 three days this week. my poor mare is black and sweating in the shade


----------



## cayuseranch

do you have a preferance for filly or colt?


----------



## cayuseranch

Well I am off to bed. Need to get my sleep so that I can pull the all nighter when it is my turn. Good Luck and i hope I wake up to pictures of a healthy new foal.


----------



## Dressage10135

I just wanted to say that I have also been watching this thread everyday!!  I hope you have a nice healthy baby tonight!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

I really don't have a prefrence actually. I just want a GOOD attitude. I hated the attituted on the other mare I had/free leased. And so did my dad. So my dad wants a gelding. I would like a filly with Storm's attitude so that maybe my dad will want lease to do with it lol. So basically, something healthy and a good mind.


----------



## smrobs

I gotta go to bed but I will be checking back in first thing in the morning. Maybe you'll have a baby by then.


----------



## Qtswede

how is mom doing this AM?


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, any luck yet? How's she doing?


----------



## cayuseranch

How is mom? I dont see any pics yet. But I have seen a lot of foals born on marestare around this time


----------



## Sliding4ever

No baby. But I looked out the window this morning to see her rubbing her butt on a tree. She's still holding her tail to the side. And after she rubbed her butt when I walked into the room with the tv she was starting to lay down and rolled which I haven't seen her do in long time. She's still making that sigh noise. So maybe today/tonight.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## manhirwen

This is driving me nuts!!! I wanna see a baby!


----------



## Jillyann

This tread is getting pretty intense! I am so anxious! Haha
I can not wait to see this baby!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Glad I'm not the only one watching this thread!


----------



## Equus_girl

Come on baby! I sure can't wait to see it!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

wow lots of people wanna see a baby, including me


----------



## cayuseranch

So what does she look like tonight? test results?


----------



## ivorygold1195

wow shes really pretty she'll have a beautiful baby!!! i cant wait!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok so she's layed down a couple times today (that we saw) and rolled. She scratched her butt on the tree. 

This I saw her trying to pee and she had trouble finding the right spot to do so (never happens with her). And it looked like she had trouble...? And it was a very small amount, very small, normal color though. Her vulva is streched. She's eating right now and looks like she'll finish it too, but it's only 6:45 so. There's also a ton of poo I had to clean today. More than i've ever seen from her. 

The milk test is lower than the chart will show, and since it suppose to be 24 hrs would mean tonight now. There's no wax though.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I bet its going to be today or tomorrow


----------



## Jillyann

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I bet its going to be today or tomorrow



i dont know when the heck its going to be.. but i cant wait! hah:lol:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

haha im guessing, Jillyan


----------



## Sliding4ever

What do contractions look like in horses?


----------



## cayuseranch

I have seen them lie on their side and all four legs are moving with them straight out...is she having them?


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well I don't know she's kinda calm right now. She's still standing. But her stomach is doing something I haven't seen before. It's like her whole side/stomach is moving. Kinda like a fly, but it's her whole side not just one spot. She's done it several time. I don't quite think its the baby kicking.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I thought I just posted this guess not.

She's still standing and it looks like her whole side/stomach is shacking. Looks different from what it does when baby kicks. She's biting her sides alot and holding her tail off to the side.


----------



## cayuseranch

me giving advice on this is like the blind leading the blind, but I have been watching mare stare a lot and they kind of get up and get down, have a hard time getting comfortable and keep looking at their belly, then all the sudden they lie down on their side and the contractions start. But they could start while they are standing and it not be noticable on the camera.


----------



## Jillyann

ilovemyPhillip said:


> haha im guessing, Jillyan



Oh i know. I just dont have any background on breeding. So my guess is as good as none.:lol: Im just sayin'.. heh


----------



## danastark

Sounds promising! Maybe she'll make it to the date I guessed-June 22!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

maybe tonight? lol


----------



## Sliding4ever

I hope so but she's sleeping. And she still isn't laying down or even pawing ._.


----------



## cayuseranch

mmm...another late night for you I am thinking...hopefully it will be tonight.

remember what I said about my mare being so sweet...I take it back...she was a real brat today and she didn't like me trying to "milk" her utters. Still haven't gotten any. I am going to take some new pictures tomorrow and post them though.

Heading to bed and hoping for pics of a new foal in the morning. Good luck sliding4ever.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks! She's so quite right now, just sleeping.


----------



## smrobs

Ugh, it is so frustrating waiting. Both yours and mine should happen any day. Wouldn't it be cool if they both foaled on the same day. O,O LOL.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Yup it would be.

Hmm... I wonder where the plunger is... j/k... kinda


I'm soooooo bored! 

She woke up and is eatin hay again. Such a pig lol


----------



## smrobs

ROFLMAO!!! I have a plunger under the bathroom sink! I hadn't thought of that. Not sure how well Bessie would take to it though and she has got some awful big feet to get kicked by. LOL.


----------



## boxer

any updates?


----------



## cayuseranch

First thing I check in the morning...and I don't see any pics. Disappointing...maybe she will have it this morning...


----------



## Sliding4ever

No baby yet. I'm considering letting her into the 2nd stall which has shavings in it. She loves to lay down in there. But I don't know yet. I'm fixing to go feed and will check for wax.


----------



## goldilockz

C'mon baby!


----------



## Qtswede

lol Cayuse - this thread has replaced checking my email first ;o)


----------



## smrobs

First thing I check too. LOL. I just woke up about 10 minutes ago. >,<


----------



## Sliding4ever

Guess what!!!


----------



## smrobs

OMG!!! Do you have a baby?!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Is the baby here?! OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## Sliding4ever

No, I wish!

But there's wax!! It's a small amount and only on one side, but i'll take it! And I can tell she's been laying down alot. She's apparently going underneath the trees, because her braids are really messed up and she has those pollen stick leaf thingy in them.

Here's some pics from this morning.









Her bag









And the wax, do you see it? It was hard to get a good pic becuase the flash made it to bright and its kinda blury without flash

















Remember how I said my mom and even the dog got the couch while I got the floor? Well before the pooch got the couch she tried to take over the my spot on the floor. See??


----------



## smrobs

Yay! Maybe tonight.

And shame on you, making us all think she was in labor.


----------



## cayuseranch

Yeah really...I got excited there, until I kept reading. Watching a horse on marestare that went thru some standing contractions. Stood there stiff legged and you could see her whole body stiffen...maybe I should get back to work.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Wow i thought she was in labor too! lol


----------



## kchfuller

still anxiously awaiting!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Haha sorry guys.

I've been staying up till 4 so I need to keep myself entertained right now. 

And i've never seen a horse poo so much in one night!!! I thought i'd never be done cleaning it. I just keep finding more and more and more. Lucky for me though she goes in one corner, and does all her peeing about 10 feet outside the stall.


----------



## Jemma

Aw, I thought there was a baby too haha. Hopefully it will be any day now, I am very much looking forward to seeing pictures of the foal.


----------



## goldilockz

You are evil! I was scrolling SO fast for your next post :lol:


----------



## ivorygold1195

ah! you got me all excieted for nothing!


----------



## Qtswede

you tease, you. lol


----------



## BurningAmber520

This is driving my nuts! I want there to be a baby! I cant even imagine how you're feeling~!


----------



## Sliding4ever

I think she was having contractions!!! She was laying down in the sand pile and it looked like her feet were straight out (hard to tell, her back was to me) and she started shaking like contractions. Then she started rolling hard and got up and is standing in her stall stall. She was walking weird and go a few feet and stop looking intense.

Fingers crossed everyone!!


----------



## cayuseranch

She may do this several times and that is definately a clear sign of labor. How does her vulva look?


----------



## cayuseranch

Common on baby...lets go...puuuush...we want a baby!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well it's streched right now, it almost looked like it was bubbled like she's holding something in... or maybe swollen is a better discription?


----------



## Jillyann

My guess is sometime tonight....!


----------



## cayuseranch

I don't think she will make it to tonight at this rate.

do you spread it and look in? Not big spread, just peak.
hahaha...what a conversation.

That website you sent me to with the test stuff, had pictures of the inside of the vulva the day of foaling, so now I keep doing the color check on my mare.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

oh ya it will be today. She is probably going into labor


----------



## kchfuller

baby baby baby baby baby! i can't wait- work is killing me so this is keeping me going lol ...


----------



## ivorygold1195

Omg come on baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

It's kinda dark like the 2nd pic in that link I showed you.

I haven't seen her laying down anymore, but like I said, she's has been laying down at some point during the night, so there's still a chance for tonight.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Come on girl! Puussshhh that lil fella out so i can steal it lol i love babies! We are all waitin on her! Come on girly! xD


----------



## Equus_girl

Come on baby!! I can't wait to see it. I keep checking this all the time too, hoping she had it!


----------



## Qtswede

Good luck, honey! Just give her a little room, and watch from a distance - it will go quicker that way (for her, anyhow)  looking forward to seeing the little one!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

cayuseranch said:


> That website you sent me to with the test stuff, had pictures of the inside of the vulva the day of foaling, so now I keep doing the color check on my mare.


What is that website? That will come in handy for me.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Do share


----------



## cayuseranch

Here you go...had to go thru the thread to find it...
Foalingsigns


----------



## Sliding4ever

Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## Wallaby

All of my crossable body parts are crossed! =D
I've been watching this thread like a hawk. Heehee, I'm SO excited for you!


----------



## cayuseranch

Is she showing signs again?


----------



## Sliding4ever

Well she waxed a little bit on both sides by afternoon, and this evening one side was a little wet. She does not like me moving her tail much, but she'll hold off to the side, vulva is stretched. She's kicking at her belly. There's something else but I can't remember. Umm... OHHH her stomach shifted, it's kind of toward her back.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

itll be tonight  i know it *crosses fingers*


----------



## cayuseranch

fingers...toes...legs...ow..ow..cramp

Get 'er done storm


----------



## smrobs

Wallaby said:


> All of my crossable body parts are crossed! =D
> I've been watching this thread like a hawk. Heehee, I'm SO excited for you!


My sentiments exactly. Maybe we should all just start a new thread "Foal Watch 2009"  I am in almost the exact same boat with Bessie. I have been expecting a foal any day for the last 3 weeks. LOL.


----------



## cayuseranch

smrobs said:


> My sentiments exactly. Maybe we should all just start a new thread "Foal Watch 2009"  I am in almost the exact same boat with Bessie. I have been expecting a foal any day for the last 3 weeks. LOL.


 
We should. It would save switching between several threads. And i don't think you have one for bessie do you?


----------



## Sliding4ever

I just now she's gonna walk out of the stall like she always does, be gone for a few then come back with a little one tagging right behind her.


----------



## smrobs

Maybe we should make a new thread and put a post on this one "All further conversation moved to ..." and then put a link for the new thread on there. 

???? I don't know if that would work or not.


----------



## cayuseranch

Sliding4ever said:


> I just now she's gonna walk out of the stall like she always does, be gone for a few then come back with a little one tagging right behind her.


That would be pretty funny.
it would be a 15 - 20 min absence at least between labor and the time it takes for a foal to get on its feet. And that is everything goes really quick.


----------



## cayuseranch

smrobs said:


> Maybe we should make a new thread and put a post on this one "All further conversation moved to ..." and then put a link for the new thread on there.
> 
> ???? I don't know if that would work or not.


I think you should start the thread and then leave it up to the original OP's to but a link and all further note. Wouldn't want anyone to think they couldn't have their own thread if they wanted it.


----------



## smrobs

Well, if she is interested, I started a thread with Bessie. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/foal-watch-2009-a-30174/


----------



## cayuseranch

Thanks smrobs, I will post Lakota tomorrow and will be watching bessie. 

Sliding4ever, haven't heard anything in awhile...hopefully you are out taking pics of a new foal.


----------



## smrobs

No kidding. You gotta keep us fanatics updated.


----------



## boxer

haha fanatics, that is such an apt description of us lol


----------



## Sliding4ever

Sorry guys. Nothing new to report. She's pretty calm again tonight. She was sleeping for a good while, and is munching on hay.


----------



## Sliding4ever

ITS COMING!!!

1:05- water broke, already laying down, contrations started,
1:15- stood up, baby coming


----------



## smrobs

Oh!!! You lucky dog. I hope you are taking pix at least so you can share every moment with us. :O I can't wait!!!!


----------



## smrobs

Well?!?!?! Do we know what we have yet?


----------



## smrobs

Whew, sorry to give up the ghost but I gotta go to bed. I will check again first thing when I wake up.  Here's hoping for a healthy baby and mama. XXXXX


----------



## angelsgrace

hope shes ok good luck show us pic as soon as possible is the foal ok?


----------



## Sliding4ever

so far its ok. he's standing trying to get balance. he fell once and crashed on my stall gates and fell. but he's ok. tryin to nurse

buckskin....
i think colt

im goin back out. jus came in to get something


----------



## Sliding4ever

she's not really wanting to let him nurse right now, she squels and moves away. were keeping a close eye and gonna let them try to work it themselves, but we have milk replacer and a bottle if have to use it.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_Ohh exciting. I can't wait to see pictures.
I hope they're both healthy._


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

wooo hoooo!!!!! i was right on the color! but wrong in the sex


----------



## Sliding4ever

Wow! Sorry about all the bad typos. I was running in to grab stuff and wanted to do a really quick update. I ended up falling asleep while watching her on the tv and woke up and she laying down in her stall. Then her water broke and she layed flat out and started having contractions. She got it's legs out and then got up and couldn't get comfortable again. She tryed laying back down in the stall but hit the wall. So she got up and left the stall and had him outside. Very very quick delivery.


But the colt is soooooo sweet. I did a little bit of imprinting and he's just so adorable! I'm 80% sure it's a colt anyways. It was hard to tell. He's solid buckskin with a snip. He's got some legs too!! He's already passed the meconium (sp?).

I was talking to mom while we were outside and he heard my voice and neighed at me and was looking for me. He loves attention. 

We're going to leave them alone for now, and hope that she lets him nurse, and check back on them around 6. She's being a very good mom other than the nursing part. So i'm hoping she's just sore. She let me handle her udders before so I don't see why she wouldn't let him nurse. 

I saved the placenta and the little spongy thing for the vet to check. But it's already got some tears in it because Storm and baby was stepping and slipping all in it. We tried to put it in a knot before Storm passed it to keep her from stepping on it but she made it clear to leave her alone so we backed off. Then as soon as she passed it she stepped and slid on it, and then the baby did before I was able to pick it up. I'll be calling the vet in the morning to have him come check on them and get some blood work on the baby.

I'll have pics up as soon as photobucket will load them


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Storm's letting him nurse now.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks erin!


----------



## Fire Eyes

_Awwwh he's so cute and slimey!  Can't wait to see some proper day time pictures. Congratulations! _


----------



## Qtswede

Congratulations! Looks like Mom did a great job. As far as the nursing goes, she's probably very tender, and even though she let you touch her udders before, baby horses are notoriously rough when it comes to nursing. I had to go in and hold my mare's halter, and watch her to keep from kicking at her colt - a little verbal 'ah!' was enough to get her to chill long enough to let the colt nurse. Once he nurses, the pressure goes down, and it's not as tender. One of those catch 22's. Good luck, can't wait to see the daytime pics!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Yeah, she's getting better about letting him nurse. I went to look at them this morning, and they were both stand-offish. I had to give a cookie before she let me pet her,and then she kept getting between me and the foal.

I'll get better pics later. 

And I don't know if it's a colt anymore. If I look under the tail where the vulva is, I don't see anything. So it makes me think it's a colt. But if you look past the stump, you don't see a sheath, it looks like udders/teats. So i'm not sure.


----------



## CheyAut

It's really easy to tell the sex, just look under the tail. If just a butt hole, it's a boy. If there is a butt hole and a vulva (it'll be small) below, it's a filly. Don't rely on looking underneath, too many foal identified the wrong way that way haha


----------



## CheyAut

Oh and I meant to add, Congrats!  Glad all went well.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Congrats! Can't wait to see some more pictures!


----------



## Audra0729

whoo hooo!! congrats!! A huge smile crossed my face when i saw all the "congrats". he/she's adorable. Good Luck! can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## smrobs

Yay!!! I am so glad that the delivery went well and they both seem to be very healthy. I was right on the sex and color!!! I cannot wait for more pictures so we can see what he really looks like.

 Congrats!!!


----------



## goldilockz

YAY!! It's about time!!


----------



## cayuseranch

YEAH! Congrats to mom, baby, owner, grandma, the dog who got the couch and all of us thread checkers who have avoided, sleep, work and chores keeping up with this thread!

Happy birthday little fella!

He looks precious and BIG!

Can't wait for more pics!​


----------



## Equus_girl

Congrats!! He's gorgeous! Can't wait for more pictures. Glad everything went fine!


----------



## ivorygold1195

HORRAH!!! congrats to everyone he's a cutie!!! and hes got some leg on him!!!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok everyone I got some new pics. He's more standoffish than he was last night. It was hard to get to where I could dip his stump, and he kicked it out my hand and made the cup fall, but I was able to get the whole thing. I called my vet and he wont be able to come out untill after 5. I told them i'd be here. 

My dad's very happy with him. Just what he wanted, a buckskin colt. And i'm not so sure that he has a snip.


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































And momma was not helping me handle the colt to easy either


----------



## cayuseranch

OMG! He's gorgeous! Love his coloring and look at his head!


----------



## smrobs

WOW! He is gorgeous. He is gonna be one heck of a looker when he grows up. And my goodness, look at those muscles already. O,O.


----------



## ivorygold1195

wow hes GORGEOUS!!!!!!! I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## ivorygold1195

^ and look at those LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Awwww so precious! Have any names in mind yet? 

Anny


----------



## manhirwen

haha remember spirit stallion of the cimmeron? Spirit was a buckskin out of a palomino mare too. Anyways, he's gorgeous, congrats on a great package deal when you got your mare.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone!

No names yet. I like Renegade, but my dad doesn't. And since he'll be riding him too, I want him to like the name. And he isn't really thinking of any.


----------



## smrobs

My old buckskin horse was called Buck (original, I know LOL). But his registered name was Baron Von John. Maybe Baron. He looks very noble. LOL


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

He is gorgeous. Congratulations. My favorite color, too!


----------



## appylover31803

Congrats on the safe delivery of the foal, and that everything went well, and that both mom and baby are doing well too.

The foal is just beautiful!

Congrats again!


----------



## goldilockz

Sliding4ever said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> No names yet. I like Renegade, but my dad doesn't. And since he'll be riding him too, I want him to like the name. And he isn't really thinking of any.


How about something Dances With Wolves-esque like:

"Takes Forever to be Born"

or 

"Made Us All Wait Too Long" 

:lol:


----------



## Audra0729

**** GoldiLockz. That's great.


he's gorgeous. congrats again. I'm a sucker for buckskins.


----------



## cayuseranch

rebel or outlaw goes along with the renegade theme...

I like dapper because he is so good looking.

His legs remind me of a giraffe, they are sooooooo long!
If he was a she I would go with Cameo, because he makes a pretty picture.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Hehe, those are good names!


----------



## danastark

Congratulation! Your long wait is finally over!! He is absolutely darling. Looks a lot like a curly gelding I had, buckskin, no white, named Sid.

What about Remington, could be Remi for short or Winchester, Chester for short?

Anyways, glad he and Storm and healthy and happy!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

He's adorable! You should name him thriller, because the suspense was killing me!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Congratulations. He's adorable.  I'm glad he finally came.


----------



## Qtswede

Welllll.... since mom's name is Storm... he could be - 
Twister
Thunder
Lightning
Cyclone
Sunny
etc...


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone. Good names. I think i'm going to wait a little longer before I name him to get his personality down.

He past his vet check! The vet really liked him and his conformation. He said he had nice long legs, and was very correct. He said he has a big head but he might grow into it. And that Storm did too :indifferent: . I thought she had a beautifull head myself. He said that soooo many try to breed for buckskins but hardly ever get them. And that with the guy I bought her from there's no telling what he had in that heard. He wants me to leave him alone as far as haltering and imprinting him because Storm is being very protective over him. Said to just sit out there and talk to them and give Storm treats, and pet her and try to pet him. And not to force anything on him. He said to watch his front legs to make sure that they don't get straight and him be on his toes. Said he's a very healthy boy. I can't really think of anything else.


----------



## barefoot

Holy legs on that horse.


----------



## boxer

yay! it finally happened. yesterday the computers at work decided that I didn't need the internet anymore! so frustarting that I had to wait till now to see the new boy. congratulations. buckskins are my absolute favourite.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

barefoot, that's exactly what I was thinking..

*Holy LEGS!*

Congrats! I'm so excited now. It seems like I've been following this thread forever and I started to wonder if it'd ever come. =)


----------



## cayuseranch

I didn't think he had a big head, but maybe I just couldn't get past the legs. The one picture of him he looks like he is on stilts ;p


----------



## Sliding4ever

Cayuseranch, that's what someone else I emailed pics to said. That he's walking on stilts lol. 

I don't think he has a big head either. Neither does my mare, but everyone has a different opinion. I don't know if the pics show it well, but were his little swirl mark on his head is (like where a star would be) it kind of bubbles out big and then it dishes in. So maybe he was talking about that...?

Thanks everyone


----------



## aynelson

My opinion: Congratulations, she looks pregnant Has she had a foal before? Isn't it too bad we can't have them pee on a stick and look for the + sign? Come to think about it? Why isn't there a pregnancy test for horses?


----------



## cayuseranch

ayenelson...I think you missed pages 3 - 29, she is no longer prego, she is momma of a beautiful buckskin colt.

You do make a good point though! Although you either need a really big stick, or a big cup.


----------



## aynelson

LOL!! That is GREAT!!


----------



## dressagebelle

I think he's absolutely adorable, and honestly all baby animals are out of proportion to some extent lol. I'm just glad the he and Storm were in a much better situation. Who knows what would have happened if she had had her baby where you got her from. Glad that both are doing well and that the wait is finally over.


----------



## angelsgrace

wow he sooooooooooooo cute can I have Please lol can't wait to see he in daylight pics


----------



## kchfuller

man i am out of the office for one day and the baby comes ... see i wasn't the real mom waiting but he came when i wasn't around! lol

Sliding he is AMAZING and i LOVE the long legs- you are going to have so much fun with him


----------



## Sliding4ever

Hehe thanks, 

There's daytime pics on pg. 26.

He had his first big scare today. (Other than when the vet seperated him and his momma.) I thought I had everything foal proofed. Well nope guess not. We have my horse trailer in there (I thought it would be fine since I don't leave halters on) and it's backed right up to and along side of a cage thingy I kept my rabbit and his actual cage in. The out side part that i'm talking about, mainly severved as extra protection from rain and to keep the horses from messing with him (they liked to steal his hay after they finished theirs. I didn't think there was enough room for him to get in there. WRONG! The barn is on the other side of the cage and the backside of the barn is about 3 feet from a privacy fence to our pool. So we have the trailer backed up much further to keep them from walking behind there. If they did they would be stuck unless they backed out, because there's hot wire on the other side for the fence (it's off no worries there). Well baby managed to fit between trailer and cage and got stuck. I woke up late, and heard this strange sound. I thought it was neighbors maybe dragging there skateboard ramps out. So I looked out my bedroom window and don't see my horse or foal. Then I heard it was coming from the barn. And then my mare was doing her frantic screaming. So I jump out and run out there freaking out that maybe the foal had died somehow and she was kicking in her stall. Then I as I come around the corner at the barn, I see her freaking out and running/pacing at the trailer, so i'm having a heart attack wondering what the heck is happening. I get closer keeping an eye on my mare, because she's extremly protective. And I see the foal tangled up. He's got three legs on the ground, and his back right up on the fender of the trailer. So i'm freaking out trying to think of how in the world i'm going to get him out with out my mare killing me. I couldn't simply get the truck and move the trailer, that could break his leg if one was stuck under the trailer. So my sister comes running out to see what's happening, I run up to her so she can hear me, and tell her to call this neighbor and see if can come help. So I run back to where the foal was and don't see him. So now i'm trying to think of where he just went, and not trying to get ran over by the mare. So I run to the other side of the barn (where the hot wire runs) to find that he got unstuck by himself and was behind the barn. So I move a barrel that was there to keep them (mare) from breaking the wire and getting behind there. And start to walk up to him, but that's scarring him and making him back away from me back to where he got stuck. So I stopped, and ran back to the trailer side and manage to climb up on the trailer fender and grab the privacy fence and monkey climb behind the barn with the foal. So I was able to grab him and show him how to get out, and his mom came running up to him and they ran away from me. He's ok right now. There's a tiny cut on his leg but nothing to worry about at all. His mom is UTD on everything, so the foal is too, as he was born within the time range for the shots to affect him too. He's walking and running just fine. So after mare checks baby out, and my heart slows down I feed momma and try to pet the foal to get a closer look. Bad idea. Mare want's me nowhere near her baby right now. I just need to sit out there everyday for awhile and try to pet them if they come up to me, and talk to them. Take it slow, nothing forced. I got it all temp. blocked off better now, and needless to say, as soon as my dad gets home, the trailer is coming out and so is that cage thing, and he's going to put of that solid gate thing up where the gap between the barn in fence is on both sides like he said he would weeks ago, even if he is sick.


----------



## Audra0729

wow, thats quite the scare. glad he didnt get hurt. babies get into everything *shakes head* my 2 year old did when we first got him


----------



## cayuseranch

***Note to self...baby proof everything.

What a scare! Glad he and mom are ok. And that you are too.

I know a lady that barrel races and she bought a horse and had only had her for a few months when she came out the next morning to halter up the horses for neighbors to ride (It was 4th of July and people were coming over) and she sees that her new horse had just had a baby. the horse would not let her near the baby and would kick at anyone who came near her. Reggie (the owner) thought it was because she was so new to her that she didn't trust her with the baby.

Maybe it is the same with Storm. How long have you owned her.


----------



## eventerdrew

I just read this entire thread because I saw there were 30 pages and wanted to know what all the fuss was about! haha.

CONGRATS!!! your mare and the foal are both drop dead gorgeous and how lucky that you got a 2 in 1 *however unexpected it may have been!* package!! Glad the little fella was ok after his first big scare!


----------



## Sliding4ever

cayuseranch, if there's a 2 inch gap anywhere, take care of it. It was pretty scary. I thought I foal proofed everything, but obviously not. 

I've only had her since mid-end January. She's a barrel mare too. Atleast she was and will be after the foal is weaned and she's ready for it. 


But i'm making good progress. It could've been a one time thing though. I grabbed a pocket full of treats, and gave her one. Then walked to the side of the baby and gave her another one and petted her head. And got closer to the foal. And got to pet him a couple times before he took off. Gave Storm another to keep her from walking away. Did that a few times and its working. So i'm slowly getting there 

I got some new pics and will get those up later.


----------



## barefoot

Aw your poor baby! They get into everything.. Mine almost took his eye out in a pricker bush. Lucky we just had to take out half his eyelid and managed to save his eye.


----------



## Equus_girl

Oh, that is scary! Babies get into everything! Nellie is having a fit trying to keep her new little colt with her as he tries to dash off every chance he gets! Glad your foal is ok!


----------



## Jillyann

WOW! i know im a little late on the whole congrats thing, but _*CONGRATULATIONS*_! And I know you have hear this literally about 50 times, but - He is SO beautiful! He is very muscular and hansom already!! 

Im definitely a sucker for buckskins. If he ever goes missing, hes NOT at my house!:shock:

Congrats again! 

This was hard on everyone to wait!! - mom, baby, you, your family, everyone who kept checking the thread and lost sleep ect ect! hehe:lol:

Keep posting more pictures!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone! Sorry I haven't updated much. My dad gave me his cold, and the internet was out for part of the day... stupid dogs. 

But he and Storm are doing great. Really turning around and making improvements. I can walk up to them without having to bribe her, but it's still hard to keep her from moving the foal without treats. The foal is getting much better about me petting him. I try to do it while he nurses or takes a nap, and it's helping a good bit. He's soooo soft. He's running really good today, and learned how to lay down like a big boy rather than just tipping over and slamming the ground. 

I've noticed how much slower people drive by our house... gee wonder why lol. Today one lady pulled over and was taking pictures :indifferent: . People keep commenting on how pretty he is and that he'll sell for alot of money etc. It scares me. I don't mean over the internet, no one knows where I am, but in person. I'm going to get some heavy chain and good locks for the gates, just in case. My mom or dad told the guy where we lived before, and I don't trust him. And just because there's so many people who don't have problems stealing a pretty horse. 

*Introducing Tucker!*








Awww!








I think he could turn dun. What about yall? 
Leg bars








Has half a stripe








Look above his eye and at his ear


----------



## Jillyann

He is SO beautiful!

And if I scared you when I made that joke about "if he ever goes missing I dont have him!" I didnt mean to! But I would definitely put some good locks up on the fences and maybe even some cameras in the paddocks where he and Storm are. Because these days you just never know who is lurking out there.

Tucker is a CUTE name for him! And his markings are going to be awesome when he grows into himself a little more. Still a stilt baby! hehe


----------



## cayuseranch

I like the name and I am a sucker for barring and outlined ears. He still looks like he is on stilts.


----------



## Equus_girl

I really like the name Tucker! That is real cute. He does still have such long legs!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

aww!!! so cute!! and i agree %100 about what Jillyann said! put locks on all your gates and put camera's up if you can. A friend of mine went out one day to check on her foal one day and someone was at the back of there pasture with her foal trying to get him into there van! thankfully the foal was like hell no about getting in a van and she saw them before they had taken him! they put locks and alarms on everything after that! We have locks on all our gates and alarms on our barn doors. One can never be too safe.


----------



## Jillyann

WOW! thats really scary, Twilight Arabians!


----------



## cayuseranch

You would think that even a thief would wait until it is atleast weaned, but anything is possible. That is horrible. 

Signs that say tresspassers will be shot won't hurt either.


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, there was a guy in town that has foals. One of them ended up outside the fence somehow in the bar ditch beside the road. He was driving around checking his fences on morning and found a bunch of oilfield guys trying to get the foal into their truck with the mother throwing a royal fit on the other side of the fence. Fortunately, he is one of those old cowboy types who carries a rifle in his truck. He threatened to shoot them unless they turned the foal loose. 

Tucker is gorgeous.  Lucky!! I don't think that he will end up a dun, but he may have some feux dun markings caused by countershading (like the dorsal stripe). Stunning.


----------



## Sliding4ever

It's not yall that i'm talking about, making me nervous. Just random people that drive by, real slow. And I know they just want to look at him, and watch him play etc. But I don't know the people in this area like I use to. Like my neighbors had their rv trailer stolen one night while they were home. 

And I think I got most regular neighborhood people to stand back with the hot wire lol. (it's not on though, don't want baby to get hurt to bad on it)


----------



## barefoot

Totally put a lock on the gate, don't take any chances. Seems like it happens more than you'd think. And he is totally gorgeous, hold onto him. I wouldn't sell that colt. Ever.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I have to agree, locks on the gate. Ive had dogs taken right out of my yard, and i have a neighborhood watch thingy here! Its scary, hold him close.


----------



## Jemma

Sorry that I am a little late, I haven't been on the internet much the past few days. But, Congratulations! He is adorable!  I am glad everything went okay with the delivery and that he is a healthy foal. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i had a goat named tucker!!! i just love that name! its a scarry thin to have people stop and look. i once had a lady drive to the back of my land to look at my horses. i knew who she was but she had no right to do that


----------



## Sliding4ever

So little Tucker is really coming along now. This morning I petted him all over. Then introduced him to his halter. I let him smell it, and rubbed it all over on him and didn't care at all. So I slipped it on his nose (i was going to take it right back off) but that freaked him out a little, and stopped for the morning with that. I figure if I just take small steps like that I should be able to buckle it and leave it like that (of course not leaving it on him without being out there). Then I grabbed his new brush, and showed it to him, and he let me brush him all over. I think he liked it. He's turning into a really good boy.

But, he thinks i'm a buddy. No good. I started to walk back into the barn to put the brush up, and turned around to see if I could get him to come up to me. Well he did, and smelled my hand. Then he decided to try to rear up on me and play. So I popped his cute wittle nose and told him *No sir!*. Hopefully he got the message.

So I got to mess with for a good bit today without him walking away from me. And Storm was eating, so she didn't care much lol.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

I found that when mama was eating that was the best time to mess with baby. She was preoccupied and it gave me just the right amount of time needed to mess with her. Love the name Tucker. I have a flat coated retreiver mix named Tucker.


----------



## smrobs

Sounds like you are off to a great start introducing him to new things and setting a good basis for respect.  Good on you, too many people would have thought "Aw, that's so cute, he wants to play...." without realizing that is a bad habit. Beautiful boy. Keep up the good work. I look forward to seeing him grow and learn.


----------



## Audra0729

I have a friend of a friends who's little filly is a total snob....
She rears up at her, bites and tries to kick. But no one ever tells her no, the girls mom is afraid that if they pop her a little when she's bad that she'll turn into a bad horse.
The mare was naughty before she had the filly, she would throw a fit at the trot so she would get to walk for the rest of the ride.
This is the type of problems that horse owners who don't set respect boundaries run into.

Glad you aren't like that. I'm also glad you've made progress with Tucker.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks guys.

Well, I introduced Tucker to his halter for the second time today. And he took better than I ever thought. I had to hold him still a couple times, but he even did good with that. I let him smell it, rubbed it all on him, showed him how the metal makes noises. He even tried to nibble on it. I got him to stick his nose in it by himself by holding it up and blowing through the other side, so he stuck his nose in it to see what I was doing. He even let me adjust the noseband without putting up a fight. There was no running, no bucking, no rearing or anything. He just walked around, nursed, and tried to go to sleep. After he had it on him for a little while, I got a lead rope out and put around his but and led him a short distance, no major fighting there either. Just a little resistance, but not much. So I called it a day (for now) and took the lead off, and the halter a few minutes later. I've already bushed him out the other day and again, no problems. I think we have a tarp in the house somewhere, so i'll be bringing that out and letting them play with it. I know storm is great around them, so he shouldn't be to bad with her.










What did she do mommy?









Grrrrr



























So sweeeppyyy


----------



## barefoot

Aw! So cute!! Muscular little thing


----------



## Audra0729

thats adorable!


----------



## smrobs

He just gets cuter with every picture. You are off to a wonderful start. Keep it up and you will have a phenomenal horse there. ;p


----------



## Fire Eyes

_I can't get over the length of his legs.  What are you going to do with him? Are you going to geld him?_


----------



## Wallaby

What a perfect little guy! I'm glad he has a great attitude to go with his good looks. =D


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone!

Fire eyes- he's going to be my dads trail horse, and i'm probably going to have him started in barrels after he get's older for that. Since my girl is 13. It will be just small playdays. He will be gelded this fall after it cools down, and the flies are gone.


----------



## kchfuller

so i totally agree that he gets cuter and cuter the more pictures i see


----------



## Jemma

Aww, he is adorable, I really love his coloring.


----------



## dressagebelle

Very cute little guy. I would definately put up good locks, no trespassing signs, and also signs that say to please not feed mom and baby. People love to stop and give horses "treats", and often times its not good for the horse, cause people sometimes don't know what is okay to feed a horse and what is not. I had my horse boarded at a stable, and I came out one morning, and found a broken bottle in her stall (she was on the edge of the property), and I have no idea if it was thrown AT my horse, or just into her stall, but it was very disconcerting. I would just feel quite uncomfortable seeing people stopping by my private property, taking pics and stuff. One more thing, keep watch while you're around, and make sure to note if the same car drives by slowly especially at odd hours frequently, and note any other suspicious behaviors, and call the police, (not emergency unless it is one), and they will normally make a few extra drive by's of the neighborhood, and that will help deter people.


----------



## RacePony007

use a weight tape and see if she gets bigger every week and right it down


----------



## Sliding4ever

Sorry I haven't updated in a while

Well I tried to get a halter on him Monday and lead him around. He wanted nothing to do with it at all. I tried for 10 mins trying to get in on him and walked away with a busted lip.

Here's some new pics taken today at 15 days. 










Grrrrr


















Weeeeeeee




































Now now look at this picture. Do you see how his front legs bow out? They are like that all the time. And he's still up on his toes. Sometimes his legs shake, but it's hard to tell if it's just how he is standing or if it's because of his legs. What do you think? You can see it in the pic above this one too.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, that's odd. I don't really know how foals legs are supposed to look as I have not seen very many in my life but that just doesn't seem right. It almost looks like he is club-footed all around. I don't know. His pasterns do seem awfully straight. His is a bit over at the knee as well but that is not terribly uncommon. I don't know, I am sure that there is someone much more knowledgeable than me here somewhere. Of course, I may be completely wrong and it is just something that he will grow into, I just don't know. Not much help, am I? :/


----------



## cayuseranch

All I can say is that he is still just so good looking! Love the mane coming in. Too cute. sorry about your busted lip. Interested to hear other thoughts on his legs.


----------



## kchfuller

i am not sure about the legs- i want to say he is going to grow into them but i am not 100% sure ... but man is he CUTE! love him!


----------



## manhirwen

Look at that big old butt!!! OMG I WANT HIM


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok I called the vet. And she (secretary) called him right after we hung. I guess she doesn't like the sound of either. And he will try to come out either late this evening or tomorrow. Usually it takes a few days before he can do a call out. I don't like this. I'm sooo worried that he's going to put in a cast.


----------



## Wallaby

He's so cute. I just love his color too.

Hopefully everything will go well with the vet and you'll be able to solve whatever the issue is quickly. I'll be crossing all my crossable body parts again for you! =D


----------



## smrobs

I don't know that they'll cast him. I can't imagine that would help much but then again, I am not a vet. I hope everything works out and it turns out to be something that he will grow out of. XXXX I too have all crossable parts crossed.


----------



## Sliding4ever

The vet just left.

Basically said that even though I cut her feed down, her milk is still too rich. I can only give her a 1/4 scoop twice a day and basically just a flake of hay once a day. And if he doesn't get better after a couple weeks to take more food away. And that yes, she will get incredibly skinny, but you have to put the foal before the mare. 

I'm really loving this vet. He didn't charge us a penny!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, poor guys. I hope that works and he starts getting healthier. I also feel sorry for the poor girl knowing that she is gonna drop a lot of poundage.  I bet everything will work out though. Did he say how long you need to keep her feed down?


----------



## Jillyann

Sliding4ever said:


> The vet just left.
> 
> Basically said that even though I cut her feed down, her milk is still too rich. I can only give her a 1/4 scoop twice a day and basically just a flake of hay once a day. And if he doesn't get better after a couple weeks to take more food away. And that yes, she will get incredibly skinny, but you have to put the foal before the mare.
> 
> I'm really loving this vet. He didn't charge us a penny!



Wow,!! thats amazing that he didnt charge you. ahah around here where I live, its AT LEAST 100$ JUST for them to come out to the barn.:?


----------



## Sliding4ever

I know I feel bad too. I've had horses 4/5 years and never had one get skinny on me. So hopefully neighbors will keep that in mind, and know that I don't want to do this either.

Smrobs- He said that it will take about two weeks to notice a difference, and once he gets where he needs to then I can slowly start adding more feed to find the right amount. 

Jillyan- When he does charge us for drive out it's only $25

He also said he only sees one month olds as big as he is, and he's only two weeks. So he's growing way too fast. He still really likes him and can't believe we got such a nice colt from an unknown breeding. Especially to have a buckskin. That everyone tries to breed for it, and no one ever gets it haha. I guess I know who to send the first offer to if we ever decide to sell him lol.


----------



## goldilockz

Is it possible to bottle feed baby?


----------



## my2geldings

Good for you. Relieved to hear you went ahead and got a vet out. So many people try to work things themselves which usually ends up not working out to well.
Keep us posted on your little guy. You own a gorgeous mare


----------



## smrobs

goldilockz said:


> Is it possible to bottle feed baby?


If there is no other option, yes. However, it is better to leave them on Mom if there is any way because that is where they get all the antibodies for the first few months of their life. If you bottle feed them and don't get all kinds of supplements and such, he usually would end up with a weaker immune system. I had a friend that adopted a very old, very skinny mare who had been abandoned in a pasture and left to die. About a month and a half after he brought her home, he went out one morning to find a little paint filly laying on the ground. The poor mare got choked about a month after Prissy was born and the vet ended up having to put her down. They started her on the bottle but she also started suckling on the other mare that was in the pasture with her. Miraculously, Star (who had never had a foal) began to make milk and mothered Prissy until she was weaned. Now Prissy is a very beautiful 3 year old that I am in charge of training. But it's been too darn hot.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Very cute and good luck with his legs! I have seen a couple of foals like that early on, and they ended up straightening out just fine. 

If your mare's on grain, just take her off completely and give her some plain whole oats mixed with a vitamin. Oats are only 8-10% protein. What kind of hay is she on? Common Bermuda and Timothy have the lowest protein levels.

Also, I don't think he's buckskin. He looks more like a light colored bay to me. But, you'll be able to tell better next spring, when his winter coat sheds out. Foal coats can often be deceiving.


----------



## Jillyann

Sliding4ever said:


> Jillyan- When he does charge us for drive out it's only $25



:shock::shock::shock:!!
WOW! that would be SO nice! but my barn in in the middle of no where, so the vet is about 40 min. or so away.


----------



## Sliding4ever

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Very cute and good luck with his legs! I have seen a couple of foals like that early on, and they ended up straightening out just fine.
> 
> If your mare's on grain, just take her off completely and give her some plain whole oats mixed with a vitamin. Oats are only 8-10% protein. What kind of hay is she on? Common Bermuda and Timothy have the lowest protein levels.
> 
> Also, I don't think he's buckskin. He looks more like a light colored bay to me. But, you'll be able to tell better next spring, when his winter coat sheds out. Foal coats can often be deceiving.


She's gets Safechoice. What I am wondering now though, is why didn't he suggest maybe changing her feed over to something less uhh whats the word... rich? Her hay is Coastal. I've never seen Bermuda or Timothy around here. Well Bermuda is a little futher north. Coastal and Bahaya (sp?) are our biggest types here. 

Can I ask why he looks bay to you? I'm not picking a fight or anything, just wondering.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Definitely looks like a buckskin to me.  Oh very adorable might I add.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Sliding4ever said:


> She's gets Safechoice. What I am wondering now though, is why didn't he suggest maybe changing her feed over to something less uhh whats the word... rich? Her hay is Coastal. I've never seen Bermuda or Timothy around here. Well Bermuda is a little futher north. Coastal and Bahaya (sp?) are our biggest types here.


Coastal is very rich Bermuda. Ask the farmers what the protein content for Bahai hay is. Compare that with what your supplier says the Coastal is, and feed whichever is less.

Also, see if your feed store has bermuda or timothy hay cubes. Check the protein levels on those. If they're around 10%, then use the cubes as half of her hay intake, to "cut" the richness of the hay.

I also agree, take her off the safe choice and just go with plain whole oats and a vitamin supplement. That will give her enough vit/min while being less "rich" than the safe choice. Whole oats are relatively inexpensive and a good horse feed. Just feed her one 3 qt scoop a day (about 1.5 lbs).



> Can I ask why he looks bay to you? I'm not picking a fight or anything, just wondering.


His color looks more "reddish" than "yellow" on my monitors (laptop and LCD flat panel desktop). 

Your boy:









A more typical Buckskin foal:









Some good information on foal colors:
Foal Colors 

Some good examples of buckskin foals:
Perlino Cremello Foals For Sale - Buckskin, Palomino, Arabian Foals For Sale

Buskskin babies can end up looking like your boy once their foal coat (longer hair) has totally shed out, but the initial foal coat is usually more pale tan than "brown".

But, since his color is kind of "on the fence", he really could go either way. If you have a spare $50-100, I'd have him tested for creme. It's be fun to know for sure ;-). I had my horses tested through Pet DNA of Arizona. They were fast and their prices are competitive.


----------



## smrobs

I think the second foal would probably grow up to be more of a buttermilk buckskin and her colt is going to be more of a golden, maybe even have some sooty modification. He is def a buckskin though.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

If he was going to have sooty/smutty/counter shading, then he'd likely have a dorsal stripe now and some more prominent wither shading.


----------



## Audra0729

man i dont know, my cousins gelding was dark like her boy from birth and he turned out way buckskin.
i am no good with colors tho.


----------



## RedRoan

Yeah I think the foal is still a buckskin... just a more redish one.

That second foal definitely is a buttermilk buckskin. I think her foal will turn out to this color here in this ad... Gorgeous All-around AQHA/NFQHA Buckskin


----------



## kchfuller

my buckskin looked like that when he was little and he looks like this today  Ill try to scan in his baby pic ...


----------



## CheyAut

I can't see the photos here at work, so can't comment... but Pet DNA of Az no longer does color testing of horses other than At. I like Animal Genetics of Florida, they're quick and other than the one that does the VeriSNP, they're the cheapest. A test for cream would be $25.


----------



## Shawneen

I was on my way to bed and I saw this thread and had to read all the pages from when I left off!
I have been away for over a month but it is so good to see that you have this beautiful baby! Congrats again!

I am sure his legs will be fine as long as you do what the vet said. I would also recommend like the others to switch to pellets or cubes and I would personally take her off grain/oats completely. But that is all between you and your vet.
Just keep in mind with any type of feed change to do it gradually, not all at once. Just over the period of about a week increase the new feed and decrease the old - half way into the week you should be at half and half. This will decrease her chances of colic.

You're doing great with the attention and dicipline, but just remember to keep mom in her place to. Just because she has a baby doesn't mean she can be out of line.

Wonderful baby and I wish you and them the best!
Keep posting the pics


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone. He'll be 1 month old tomorrow so I'll try to get some new pics soon, if it doesn't rain.

I gave Storm her first bath yesterday last one was before Tuck was born, and she did sooo good. It's almost like I have my ol girl back. Tuck was really intrested in what I doing with her and kept playing with the suds lol. I was able to spray his legs down and a little bit on his sides before he walked away. And I got to sweat scrape him after I finished with Storm.

But I have a problem with him. How do you a hard to halter foal, easy to halter? I must've tried for an hour an a half total yesterday, and still didn't get it on him. I don't want to put it on, and leave it on. He's fine once it's on. It's getting it on that's the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## jaggers789

Hi.
I just recently had two foals hit the ground that my now 2 year old stud colt is the daddy too. He was with my mares at 12 months old and bred them at 15 in August 2008. I have a Appendix Paint mare that didn't show untell month 9. And my huge QH mare showed at 9 also. You can normally tell because the belly starts to drop bellow the girth line if you are looking at her sideways. If you are taking good care of her (grain/hay/shots/exercise) she will do just fine, make sure though that you have taken her off of fescu (can't spell) grass because it will make the bag REALLY! though to get through and most foals die due to that it also causes mares not to produce milk sometimes, lucky mine were pulled off of it in January and havn't seen it since. If she is pregnant and the vet can give you an estamite and she has been on Fescu then you might ask about a paste that acutally causes mares to bag up in less than a week and produce milk. We used it on our two because we were still afraid they were going to have bags. You might also notice her hind end relaxing and making her look like a jersey cow.

Foaling

A great Website.


----------



## smrobs

^^Somebody else who missed pages 2-9 LOL.  I would suggest that you stop trying to force the issue with the halter, foals are notorious for fighting when you get close to their heads. I would work with him like you would any headshy horse, start at a place he is comfortable like his back or his shoulder, then slowly work your way rubbing closer and closer to his head. The instant that he starts to get uncomfortable, then go back to where he is relaxed. Just keep working like that until you can rub him all over his head, then introduce the halter and start from the beginning. It will seem like it takes forever, but it will be better in the long run. 

It works with headshy horses anyway, I hope it will work with a baby. I don't have much experience either.


----------



## cayuseranch

Wow! A month old? Where did the time go?

Here are my thoughts on the halter...and no, I don't have much experience either...so just thoughts.

When I compare my filly to your colt, I think wow, Cricket loves to be bathed, she practically crawls in my lap, and she will let me put the halter on, but once its on she shakes it off because it is soo loose (she's younger though). 

So I kind of think the difference is because mom was so new to you, she isn't letting you pet all over your little guy. With all animals, putting your hand above the head is a sign of dominance, so they have to trust you to do so. I agree with SMRobs, I think you should not worry about the halter so much as just spending time rubbing him. 

With Cricket, I sit in her paddock until she comes up to me, then I rub her until she walks away...in the beginning she would go a few steps away and then come back. And I would do this until she really got bored with me being there, then I would leave. Now if I walk up to the fence, she comes to me, and I don't have to squat in order for her to be more comfortable. 

Anyway...thats my thoughts for what its worth...now, next time your sitting in the paddock...snap some pics of our beautiful boy! lol


----------



## Sliding4ever

Sorry i've been slacking on the pics everyone! 

The weird thing about the halter is that he's perfectly fine with me rubbing all over his head. I can be ruff with his ears play with lips anything, and he isn't scared. It's just the halter. I don't know, it's weird.

Here's some pics from this morning, at 1 month and 1 week. He doesn't like to stay still for long lol. And theres a couple videos of my sister (in shorts) with the horses. I think the he's about 2 weeks in the videos.














































See how tall he's getting?









His wittle teffee's 









I think he's shedding??









He LOVES playing with this pole! He bucks at it, rears, plays with the rope etc.









Video's...

My mom recorded them. I don't know why she turned the camera on the second one, and you can hear her dying laughing at my sister. These are pretty funny.


----------



## Jillyann

He is SO darn cute! I think its so funny how he plays with that pole. lol


----------



## reining girl

he is so cute, congrats!!


----------



## CheyAut

What a cutie!!!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, he has grown so much.  He is a beauty and gonna be so muscular.


----------



## Equus_girl

Awww! He is so adorable - I love his color!


----------



## Qtswede

I'm thinkin' it's time for a new thread


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

What a muscular boy, he's going to be a looker!


----------



## cayuseranch

wow sliding. Thanks for the pics! He has grown so much and has filled out well. Im not experienced, but I think you are right on the shedding...can't wait to see the final color! I still think he is going to look more buckskin than red dunn, but we will see.

did you post his pics on the 2009 how are they doing thread?


----------



## Qtswede

he may be more buckskin in color, but it doesn't much matter with that dorsal stripe - dun de dun dun.. lol.


----------



## danastark

How are his legs coming along?


----------



## Wallaby

Yes! How's the little boy?


----------



## kchfuller

updated pics please!


----------



## tempest

I think that his legs straitened out a little, but I could be wrong it might have been the angle. He is very adorable. You said he was afraid of the halter? Did you try letting him sniff it? Or how about trying what they did in My Friend Flicka on page 258. I've never halter broken a foal, but it seemed to work. But then again, it is a fictional book.....


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks for the conerns everyone.

His are doing great! I need to call the vet out very soon though and get him his first shots.

He's still not halter broke yet. I'm trying to find someone who will do it for me, but no luck. I just can't do it myself. I'm waiting for a call from a lady who owns the feed store I go to, she might help me. 

I'll try to get some pics up Tuesday or Wednesday. I got a job, and it's keeping me very busy. 

He's shedding now two. Many many different colors. Like on his neck, its shedding out to be the same color as now, but also black in another area. It'll be intresting to see when he's done.


----------



## smrobs

^^ Wow, it is amazing how much they change. I can't wait for some updated pix.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Sorry i've been slacking in the pictures and updates. I have a job now and it's keeping me really busy.

But he's 2 months and a couple weeks old now. He had his first shots a few days ago, and has grown out of the bowed legs. I can clean all hooves and even filed some of his front hooves down just enough to get some chips off, and he didn't care to much.

But best of all... he's halter broke!!!!! He's still learning, but he's doing really really well. He goes forward, turns both ways and backs. 

Here's the pics.









I am soo mad at myself for cutting his top off!!









What dis momma?









And leading


















And his pretty momma

Now yes I know letting her loose with a saddle and bridle is dangerous. I was going to pony Tucker off her and that was not working at all! So I had to jump off her and handle Tucker on the ground so I just unclipped her reins and let her go, keeping an eye on her. I wouldn't do this with any other horse. She's very calm and level headed, and doesn't roll. So I knew she'd be okay, and there's nothing she could've got hung up on.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

too pretty


----------



## smrobs

Yay for updates!!!! Wow he is gorgeous. It looks like he is going to shed off a really dark golden buckskin ''''' I want him. That's great that his training is going well and looks like you are doing great with him. Keep up the good work (and the updates LOL). 

Mama is stunning too, that color looks really good on her. 

ETA: It's nice to know that my boy isn't the only one who likes his picture taken with his thingy hanging out. LOL


----------



## Wallaby

Aww! He is going to be such a handsome adult! He's already a dang handsome baby! =)
I'm glad his training is going well too! =D


----------



## kchfuller

ah he is getting so big and such a cute boy! I am excited to watch him grow!


----------



## Audra0729

He's gonna be a stunner. better hold on tight to him!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Hey guys!

Just wondering if anyone remembers us and would like to see new pics of him at just over 11 months?


----------



## Indyhorse

I wasn't around here yet when he was born but would love to see how he's doing now, he looks gorgeous from pictures earlier on this thread!


----------



## qtrsnkids

Would pics e see updated pics!


----------



## Wallaby

I would LOVE to see updated pictures! I was actually just thinking about you guys the other day and wondering what happened! Haha Good timing!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Alright guys! Here's the new pics of Tucker and Storm. Tucker is just over 11 months old and if I did the measuring tape right he's about 60IBS and 13.2 hh. I don't have many pics of him and their not that great it's probably in the 90's today pure sun. Untill now, it's thundering and raining. So I got them just in time. He's still pretty dirty, he likes laying in the dirtiest part of his stall lol. I need to work on bathing, clipping, and teach him to load in a trailer. Other than that he's doing great! Anyways I bought Clinton Anderson's trailering DVD and should be getting that in soon. Let's see, he can flex both ways, yeilds his hindquarters, pretty good at lunging. Stands ok for the farrier. I dewormed him and Storm after taking the pics.
Well onto the pics.


----------



## Sliding4ever

I didn't get many of Storm. She was hot and tired poor thing.





































Well that's it for now. 

Does Tucker look ok to ya'll? I'm a little concerend because of he's got a belly on him along with being a little ribby. I'm sure i'll be calling the vet in a few days and talk to him about it.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

have you tried deworming him lately?


----------



## IllComeALopin

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> have you tried deworming him lately?


She said she did right after taking the pictures. Guess you didn't read that part. :wink:


He looks nice. He is starting to get that silly awkward yearling to two year old look to him. Haha. So don't worry if he starts looking a bit 'not-so-pretty' while he grows some! It happens to the best of 'em.

He has got to be one of the best surprize babies I've seen in a looonnng time. Congrats.


----------



## IllComeALopin

Sliding4ever said:


> Does Tucker look ok to ya'll? I'm a little concerend because of he's got a belly on him along with being a little ribby. I'm sure i'll be calling the vet in a few days and talk to him about it.


I would ask the vet about it.

I had a colt with a similar look to him. He was ribby and had the same skinny neck.

Our colt was protein deprived (vet looked him over good when he was gelded)... we switched him to a better feed and he perked right up and started lookin a ton better. Of course gelding him helped a lot too.


----------



## kmacdougall

I just read all 39 pages and I'm in loooove!
Please keep updating with pictures!


----------



## smrobs

Hey, welcome back. I must say that Tucker is an absolutely gorgeous boy, he has really grown up nice.  Thank you so much for giving us an update so that we know how he's doing. He doesn't look bad to me, probably just going through one of those goofy looking stages that all babies have. Please keep us updated cause I, for one, love watching little ones grow up.

Storm is looking really good too. She is filled out and looking great.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone. I'm keeping an eye on Tucker to see if some of his belly will go away after deworming him; if not i'll be calling the vet.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

IllComeALopin said:


> She said she did right after taking the pictures. Guess you didn't read that part. :wink:


thanks but it was unnecessary


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I've always loved Tucker


----------



## Sliding4ever

Hey guys! 

Just thought I would post a little teaser pic. I will try and get some new ones this week to update yall with.


----------



## smrobs

Holy cow, he's not a baby anymore:shock:. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

I read through all 40 pages! He's gorgeous! Can't wait for updated photos!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Ok guys! Here's some more pics I took Monday evening. Sadley my camera is going down and not taking good pics, so there isn't many. And most of were Storm. 

Now Storm coliced awhile back and had a rough time getting over it. The banamine was too strong for her and caused ulcers in her stomach, which took a few weeks to clear up. So she's finally gained the weight back and is back in work. So she's not quite in shape.

And Tucker. Well he's just a big fat cow. Fatter than that maybe more like an overweight hippo. I'm working on that lol. And I measured his height. It's very sad, he's a shrimp like me. He's only 13.1 at the withers and 13.2 at the hip. Which makes me wonder because to me that's extremely short for a yearling, but my vet and farrier thinks he's huge. So those of you that see this and have yearlings, how tall are your yearlings?

Here's the pics.









































































I can fly!!!









That's all


----------



## Plains Drifter

He's absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Just love his coloring!

Ps..my qh yearlings are barely 13 hands. (except one..who is already 14.2) We do have a TB weanling (she's my BIL's) that is already measuring 13.1 and she's only 5 months old.


----------



## smrobs

OMG, he's growing up gorgeous!! I'm so glad that Storm came through her rough patch okay. They both look absolutely fantastic. I really appreciate you coming back to let us know how everything is going and show us pix of your beautiful boy.

I really don't think he's that short for a stock horse. My baby is 15 hands at 14 months, but his momma was a draft so.............LOL. Tucker looks about right.


----------



## danastark

13 hds or so for a light horse sounds good to me. My draft colt was 14.3 at 11 mos. and he's now 18 hds. at 6!! So 14 hds would be big 

He looks great! Thanks for updating us


----------



## ptvintage

Wow, very pretty horses! I came in late, but I loved reading his story and seeing the pictures of him growing up!


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BarnBratt

Tucker is gorgeus! I'm in love with Stormy though........always have a soft spot for mares. Have you gelded Tucker yet?


----------



## mjnltnmh

So i just read all 41 pages of tuckers story.. wow.. lol he is gorgeous! please please keep us updated with pics lol


----------



## WalnutPixie

I just read all 40 pages too! It is a wonderful story and I think it's great that you are sharing it with the forum.
I cannot believe how beautiful Tucker is! Usually when a pretty mare is accidentally bred to a mystery stallion, the baby is so-so. Tucker is definitely an exception! I wouldn't worry about his height, he still has four years of growing ahead.


----------



## NordicJuniper

If you take a tape measure and measure from the top of his coronet band to the middle of his knee on either one of his front legs you can get a pretty accurate measurement on how tall he will be fully grown. Some people say this doesn't work but one of my friends has bred and raised a lot of foals and has done this with them and it worked on them all. Also if you measure a full grown horse the same way the measurement will be pretty true to their height.

For instance there is a Polish Arabian filly that my friend has and we measured her and it came up to a little over 15 inches meaning she should mature to a little over 15 hands.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

He's beautiful


----------



## Gus

looks pregnant to me..but don't you know? Or did you buy her like that? Love her color she is like a black/choclate palomino


----------



## smrobs

Gus, it might help if you read the entire thread instead of just the first post :?.


----------



## Sliding4ever

Hey guys! I just thought i'd post some new pics of Tuck playing. He's 18 months now! Hope ya enjoy!


----------



## riccil0ve

I just skimmed through and looked at the pictures. He's gorgeous. As far as height, my 2 y/o is hovering right around 13.2. I would have been pleased as punch if she reached 13.2 as a yearling. As a yearling, she was probably 12.2. Of course, parents both hover at 14.2, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Wow, he has grown up so much and is turning into quite the stunner. Storm is looking rather well too :wink:.


----------



## GreyRay

Bahahaha! "Ball must DIE!" 
I love the pictures above the last XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sliding4ever

Thanks everyone! 

Smrobs- Storm looks better than she seems to be. She's been acting very strange lately. She's pulling when I brush her, or try to saddle her, it's a battle to put her bridle on. Pretty jumpy all around, even seems a bit more agressive. I don't know whats going on. I'm trying to get her into the vet's within a week or two. I want to get her eye's checked before I blame it on attitude and go from there. She need's her teeth floated anyways.


----------



## jensjstkdn

I'd say pregnant. You will see her udder fill out to the ends of the teats just prior to foaling. She may leak as well. You will also see a waxy substance on the end of the teats. This usually means foaling will happen withing 24 hours.


----------



## Seechele

Wow! Just read through the 42 pages.... this is an awesome thread! Thanks for sharing so much with us. Love this story. Please keep us updated! Hope all is okay with Storm!


----------

